# Doh



## SupaChimp (Aug 27, 2009)

If only I had paid more attention to the insurance part of this website I could have got discount, just recently took out insurance with Adrian Flux


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

you can still cancel if you are in the 14 day period but you might get hit with admi fee which might not be worth it with the saving you get elsewhere


----------

